# Interview for ETL question..HR said… (external)



## Loveeelyladdyyy (Oct 20, 2021)

I recently had all three rounds of interviews. My first interview was with a campus recruiter for about 40 minutes who then recommended me to do the second round of interviews with the store director. To my avail it was the second and third round of interviews the same day. The first with the SD and the second with the DM and an HR Rep. After my third interview the hr rep said my original recruiter would reach back out in the next week with “next steps.” What does this even mean? Am I overthinking? How long does it usually take for people to hear back about ETL positions?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 20, 2021)

Welcome! Depends on open jobs in your area.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Oct 20, 2021)




----------



## TigerEye (Jan 14, 2022)

Loveeelyladdyyy said:


> I recently had all three rounds of interviews. My first interview was with a campus recruiter for about 40 minutes who then recommended me to do the second round of interviews with the store director. To my avail it was the second and third round of interviews the same day. The first with the SD and the second with the DM and an HR Rep. After my third interview the hr rep said my original recruiter would reach back out in the next week with “next steps.” What does this even mean? Am I overthinking? How long does it usually take for people to hear back about ETL positions?


Did you ever get it? I’m in my second interview phase now, if I proceed I will have an SD meeting by next week. What should I plan for? What type of questions?


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jan 14, 2022)

TigerEye said:


> Did you ever get it? I’m in my second interview phase now, if I proceed I will have an SD meeting by next week. What should I plan for? What type of questions?


I would imagine ,all encompassing topics.


----------



## TigerEye (Jan 14, 2022)

Planosss enraged said:


> I would imagine ,all encompassing topics.


It’s also important to me to ask questions, to know what I’m walking into, to know the style of leadership from the SD, to know what my workload percentage includes; management vs day to day activities.
So yes, understanding what type of questions they will ask an ETL in an interview help shape my response and questions of my own.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 15, 2022)

TigerEye said:


> It’s also important to me to ask questions, to know what I’m walking into, to know the style of leadership from the SD, to know what my workload percentage includes; management vs day to day activities.
> So yes, understanding what type of questions they will ask an ETL in an interview help shape my response and questions of my own.


Welcome!
Slightly dated.
Etl STAR interviews:
The answer to your question(s) are pretty simple. During your interview be honest and yourself. They will ask you 4-5 situational questions (total of 3 rounds I believe) just to see what type of leader you are. Remember to paint them a picture because what they are looking for in each question that you answer is to be outlined in the following way:

*Situation - how does your answer relate to the question*
Example: tell me about a time you had to make a tough decison
You - During college ect..... <--- you are painting them a picture so tehy can visually see your answer.
*Task - what did you have to accomplish/what what was the issue or problem
Action - how did you solve this issue/what steps were taken.
Result* *- what was the final outcome.*

Overall be upbeat. During the interview don't EVER put yourself down. Even with the famous questions "what is one think your previous supervisor would change or say that you need to work on." Turn the question about to something like: "One thing my past supervisor would stay that I can improve is sometimes I tend want to help out too much. If I see someone struggling I always try and offer assistance." Remember to turn a weakness into a strength (sorry I just got off work so if a lot does not make sense please don't blame me lol).


----------



## Dream Baby (Jan 15, 2022)

Did they indicate what store you will be at?

Remember interviews are a two-way street.

Do you have any retail experience?

That will affect a lot of things IMHO.


----------



## TigerEye (Jan 17, 2022)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Welcome!
> Slightly dated.
> Etl STAR interviews:
> The answer to your question(s) are pretty simple. During your interview be honest and yourself. They will ask you 4-5 situational questions (total of 3 rounds I believe) just to see what type of leader you are. Remember to paint them a picture because what they are looking for in each question that you answer is to be outlined in the following way:
> ...


Perfect! I got through my second interview already with those questions. Waiting on my third interview with a store director. Definitely turning a negative question into a positive! I appreciate your simple response!


----------



## TigerEye (Jan 17, 2022)

Dream Baby said:


> Did they indicate what store you will be at?
> 
> Remember interviews are a two-way street.
> 
> ...


We discussed service & engagement ETL (front end) for me based on my experience in social relations, management and customer care. No store has been assigned yet, I think that comes with the SD interview.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jan 17, 2022)

TigerEye said:


> We discussed service & engagement ETL (front end) for me based on my experience in social relations, management and customer care. No store has been assigned yet, I think that comes with the SD interview.


What is “experience in social relations” ? 🤣


----------



## Dream Baby (Jan 18, 2022)

TigerEye said:


> We discussed service & engagement ETL (front end) for me based on my experience in social relations, management and customer care. No store has been assigned yet, I think that comes with the SD interview.


Do you have any retail experience?

I would ask for work experience FOR THE TLs and ETLS at the store they assign you.


----------



## TigerEye (Jan 20, 2022)

Planosss enraged said:


> What is “experience in social relations” ? 🤣


It’s a term I use to describe myself as a social entrepreneur, who have created citywide initiatives to strengthen community relations. I really don’t see what’s funny, unless you’re inexperienced in that field of work.


----------



## TigerEye (Jan 20, 2022)

Dream Baby said:


> Do you have any retail experience?
> 
> I would ask for work experience FOR THE TLs and ETLS at the store they assign you.


I am coming directly from a entrepreneurial background in developing curriculums, initiatives, and community based projects. That’s why my only background experience would relate to S&E ETL. As these experiences has developed management skills, professional development, and insight in needs and quality.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 20, 2022)

Spot may put you in other areas & not front end.


----------



## TigerEye (Jan 20, 2022)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Spot may put you in other areas & not front end.


I definitely think other areas are much suitable, giving my background. However, I wouldn’t mind learning management in a corporate chain like retail. Right now, just looking to build more experience in developing people and oversight. I’m making a huge shift from my usual area of work.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jan 20, 2022)

TigerEye said:


> It’s a term I use to describe myself as a social entrepreneur, who have created citywide initiatives to strengthen community relations. I really don’t see what’s funny, unless you’re inexperienced in that field of work.


Its a term that YOU use to describe yourself, its a made up term. That why it’s funny, and fyi I have social relations with my wife quite frequently. Thank you.


----------



## Dream Baby (Jan 20, 2022)

If I were you I would look at the job responsibilities and tie them to your past work experience and go from there.

Good luck!


----------



## TigerEye (Jan 21, 2022)

Planosss enraged said:


> Its a term that YOU use to describe yourself, its a made up term. That why it’s funny, and fyi I have social relations with my wife quite frequently. Thank you.


Well your not really nobody to impress I’m sure, because obviously different fields of work has different terms. You’re not really that smart, smart guy. A term I use, meaning it’s a term used. Find something better to do, like have social relations with your dog.


----------



## TigerEye (Jan 21, 2022)

Dream Baby said:


> If I were you I would look at the job responsibilities and tie them to your past work experience and go from there.
> 
> Good luck!


Yea man, I have. Thanks


----------



## MrT (Jan 21, 2022)

TigerEye said:


> I am coming directly from a entrepreneurial background in developing curriculums, initiatives, and community based projects. That’s why my only background experience would relate to S&E ETL. As these experiences has developed management skills, professional development, and insight in needs and quality.


Spot is all about accountability and developing routines.  Your backround is quite different but the skills imo would translate well.  There is a lot of talk about not working but leading your team in spot but when shit hits the fan there is a lot of working to be done.  Etls around me consistantly put in 14 hour days in 14th quarter and many still are as the stores have still not recovered.


----------



## TigerEye (Jan 21, 2022)

MrT said:


> Spot is all about accountability and developing routines.  Your backround is quite different but the skills imo would translate well.  There is a lot of talk about not working but leading your team in spot but when shit hits the fan there is a lot of working to be done.  Etls around me consistantly put in 14 hour days in 14th quarter and many still are as the stores have still not recovered.


Yes, that’s about the only fit I see in the position. Thanks


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jan 21, 2022)

TigerEye said:


> Well your not really nobody to impress I’m sure, because obviously different fields of work has different terms. You’re not really that smart, smart guy. A term I use, meaning it’s a term used. Find something better to do, like have social relations with your dog.


So let me get this straight, you are “ a social entrepreneur, who have created citywide initiatives to strengthen community relations” by advocating beastiality ? 
I would love for some of the people you worked with to read this BS, and see you for the kind of a perverted disgusting “entrepreneur” you really are.
That being said I do sincerely hope you get the job. It would be epic to see you crash and burn.


----------



## commiecorvus (Jan 21, 2022)

Planosss enraged said:


> So let me get this straight, you are “ a social entrepreneur, who have created citywide initiatives to strengthen community relations” by advocating beastiality ?
> I would love for some of the people you worked with to read this BS, and see you for the kind of a perverted disgusting “entrepreneur” you really are.
> That being said I do sincerely hope you get the job. It would be epic to see you crash and burn.


*I already warned him about this.
You need to chill out too.

You guys don't need to be buddies but stop prodding each other.
Remember the ignore function is right there if you need it.





*


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jan 21, 2022)

commiecorvus said:


> *I already warned him about this.
> You need to chill out too.
> 
> You guys don't need to be buddies but stop prodding each other.
> ...


You got it boss.


----------



## commiecorvus (Jan 21, 2022)

*This thread will not be taken off track by petty squabbling.
End of subject.
That is what the ignore button is for.
I'm not playing here.





*


----------



## NKG (Jan 21, 2022)

👀

My ears are burning


----------

